# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  Ίσως ανορεξία

## tsokof

Δεν εχω νευρική ανορεξία, ποτέ δεν είχα ούτε τα συμπτώματα ούτε γενικά το φόβο μην πάρω κιλά. Ανορεξία όμως με την απλή έννοια που το μόνο σύμπτωμα είναι να νιώθεις χορτασμένος. Είναι δυόμιση μέρες και σήμερα που δεν έχω φάει κυριολεκτικά τίποτα. Στην αρχή είπα πως ξέχασα να φάω και θα φάω αργότερα μα έλα που ούτε χθες ούτε σήμερα ακόμη μου έχει έρθει η όρεξη.
Αυτό που με κάνει να φοβάμαι είναι το ότι έχω αποδυναμωθεί εντελώς.. δεν πιστεύω όμως ότι είναι λόγω ψυχολογίας γιατί είμαι από τα άτομα που όταν έχουν μια στεναχώρια ένα ζόρι (εκτός νεύρα) είτε θλίψη, τρώνε πολύ περισσότερο από το νορμαλ. Λατρεύω πραγματικά το φαγητό, όχι μόνο επειδή είναι βασική ανάγκη του οργανισμού αλλά μου αρέσουν οι γεύσεις οι μυρωδιές να δοκιμάζω καινούργια πράγματα και λοιπά. Είναι η πρώτη φορά που μου συμβαίνει. Σε μαγαζί για παράδειγμα αν φέρουν πατατάκια στο τραπέζι ζητάω και δεύτερο μπολ συνήθως. Ενώ χθες , Σάββατο βράδυ που βγήκα με πολύ κοντινά μου άτομα.. μπορώ να πω πως πέρασα αρκετά καλά , καλή μουσική, ήπια μόνο μια μπύρα κι ένα ποτό, τίποτα παραπάνω που θα με χαλάσει και δεν έφαγα ούτε ένα πατατακι έστω για τη λιγούρα. Ίσως φανεί γελοίο σε 2-3 αλλά τα άτομα που με γνωρίζουν προσωπικά ξέρουν ότι με ό,τι έχει να κάνει με φαΐ ή λιχουδιές, είμαι ερωτευμένη. 
Επειδή ξέφυγα από το θέμα μου. Δεν έχω δύναμη σχεδόν καθόλου. Πάω στο μπάνιο λόγω του εξαερισμού να κάνω ένα τσιγάρο και κάνω τελικά 3 και γυρίζω και πέφτω ξερή στο κρεβάτι. Από όλη τη βδομάδα δούλεψα μόνο την Τρίτη όποτε ούτε κουρασμένη είμαι. Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι πρέπει να κάνω.. αυτό το φάε με το ζόρι δεν πετυχαίνει

----------


## giorgos35

Καλησπέρα και πάλι τσοκοφ..αυτό που λες είναι χαρακτηριστικό άγχος του χωρισμού στεναχωρέθηκες με όλη αυτή τη κατάσταση και σου κόπηκε η όρεξη...λες όμως ότι συνήθως παθένες το αντίθετο
Ε τώρα σου βγήκε έτσι..εγώ το είχα πάθει αυτό όταν χωρισα απτη πρώτη μου καψούρα για μήνες ήμουν αρωστος στο κρεβάτι και έτρωγα υπερβολικά πολύ λίγο..απτά 70 κιλά περίπου που ήμουν έφτασα στα 50 κιλά μέσα σε δύο τρεις μήνες...
Μην αγχώνεσε όλα θα πάνε καλά..προσπάθησε να φας έστω και λίγο..έστω μια φέτα ψωμί.λιγο τυράκι ή έστω λίγο γιαούρτι..έχεις ακούσει που λένε τρώγοντας ανοιγη η ορέξει??
Δοκίμασε το

----------


## elis

Ερωτα ανικητε στη μαχη

----------


## giorgos35

Tsokof pos eisai??efages tipota??

----------


## giorgos35

συγγνώμη ξεχάστηκα και έγραψα με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες

----------


## tsokof

Όχι δεν μπόρεσα να φάω κάτι αλλά πίνω αρκετά υγρά. Το απόγευμα ξεκίνησα να νιώθω το στομάχι μου άδειο αλλά και πάλι χωρίς να έχω την όρεξη να φάω. Ίσως μέχρι αύριο έρθει από μόνο του λόγω του οργανισμού αν είναι όντως ψυχολογικό


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## giorgos35

> Όχι δεν μπόρεσα να φάω κάτι αλλά πίνω αρκετά υγρά. Το απόγευμα ξεκίνησα να νιώθω το στομάχι μου άδειο αλλά και πάλι χωρίς να έχω την όρεξη να φάω. Ίσως μέχρι αύριο έρθει από μόνο του λόγω του οργανισμού αν είναι όντως ψυχολογικό
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Προσπάθησε να φας..αν δεν μπορείς φάε με το ζόρι...πιάνει δεν πιάνει φαε...
Αν δεν μπορέσεις και σήμερα να φας πηγενε σε κάνα γιατρό..

----------


## Heartless

Προσπαθησε να αποφευγεις το αλκοολ οσο βρισκεσαι σε αυτη τη φαση και οσο το δυνατον και το τσιγαρο.

----------

